
MongoDB 3.2 released, called "a giant leap" - manigandham
https://www.mongodb.com/mongodb-3.2
======
aikah
I could sum up mongodb this way : a product that want's to do everything but
ultimately fails to do anything the right way.

Didn't they announce full text search a few years ago? like it would replace
elastic search? well the result is mediocre.

They have core issues they need to fix yet they keep on going with these
marketing gimmicks, which result in a bloated and broken product.

~~~
gaius
All the while alientating ops and infra people with their hostile marketing.
Hey devs, you don't need a DBA, just code it up on your own PC and chuck it
over the fence!

------
gaius
I see they've given up entirely on the hard problem of "actually writing your
data to the disk" and gone in-memory.

